# Spielvorstellung: Delirium! (Ein LD48 Resultat)



## Fu3L (5. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Spiel vorstellen, dass ich in 48 Stunden für den Ludum Dare 48 Stunden Wettbewerb geschrieben habe. Eigentlich wollte ich es noch verbessern, aber für einen 48 Stunden Wettbewerb schreibt man eben nicht unbedingt wunderschönen Code, deswegen machts keinen Spaß mehr^^

Daher möchte ich es vorstellen. Das Thema war "Alone" und so ist meine Spielfigur alleine, nachts im Wald und hat Angst. Er bekommt Halluzinationen und erschreckt sich an diesen (fast) zu Tode. Sein einziges Hilfsmittel gegen die Halluzinationen ist seine Taschenlampe, deren Batterie aber nicht mehr die vollste ist. 

Gesteuert wird mit der Linken Maustaste. Einfach dahin klicken, wo die Figur hinlaufen soll. Mit der rechten Maustaste wird die Taschenlampe aktiviert. Das Ziel ist, den Wald zu verlassen oder bis 8 Uhr morgends zu überleben.

Es kann durchaus sein, dass es auf langsamen CPUs nicht flüssig läuft, es kann sein, dass der Sound stottert, es kann sein, dass die Monster dumm wirken und es kann sein, dass der Wald nur wie eine steinige Ebene mit ein paar Bäumen wirkt^^ Optimieren saß einfach nicht mehr drin 

Hier der Link: Ludum Dare  Ludum Dare 22 (Sogar als Applet im Browser spielbar )


----------



## Apo (5. Jan 2012)

Ich mag die Idee echt! Auch die Umsetzung ist für 48 Stunden sehr gut. Der Sound macht einem wirklich schön Angst und man zittert mit.

Jetzt noch die Grafiken aus dem RPG Maker nehmen und einen stilvollen Wald gestalten und den Nachteffekt noch verbessern. Vielleicht am Anfang viel sehen und es wird immer dunkler und nachher sieht man nur noch einen kleinen Kreis ... Verschiedene Monster, die für verschiedene Ängste stehen ... (könnte man auch sehr gut in eine Story einbinden und so den Charakter noch besser kennenlernen).

Hach gefällt mir echt gut muss ich sagen und lief bei mir auch smooth. Nur stand ich nachher einfach in einer Ecke und die "Ängste" kamen nicht zu mir durch weil viele Bäume um mich herum waren. Dadurch konnte ich gut bis 08 Uhr durchhalten.  Vielleicht sollten die Hallus einfach keine Kollisionen haben. =)

nun kam leider noch eine Exception:
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at components.InputListener.mouseExited(InputListener.java:200)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.trackMouseEnterExit(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## hdi (5. Jan 2012)

Hast du die Idee vonAmnesia ? Die Mechanik mit der Angst-Bar statt Health-Bar und der Taschenlampe ist da nämlich die selbe. Nur dass es keine Taschnelampe mit Batterie ist sondern eine Laterne mit Zunderpulver. Auf jeden Fall ne coole Gameplay-Mechanik :toll:


----------



## Fu3L (5. Jan 2012)

Danke für das Lob 



> Vielleicht sollten die Hallus einfach keine Kollisionen haben. =)



Das ist tatsächlich schlau 
RPG Maker sagt mir nichts --> Guck ich mir mal an.

Ich habs tatsächlich so abgebaut, dass das "bläuliche" nur ein post-processing ist, es sollte zum morgen hin immer rötlicher werden, was ich nicht mehr geschafft hab einzubauen. Tendenziell einfach einzubauen. Wie gesagt: Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich nochmal weiterbaue.

Die Exception betrachte ich trotzdem mal, das ärgert mich^^ 



> Hast du die Idee vonAmnesia ?



Davon hatte ich bis gerade noch nie gehört^^ Tatsächlich eine "gewisse" Ähnlichkeit


----------

